# Houston, we have a word problem



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this board, but a helpful user alerted me to it a few weeks ago, so here I am! Earlier this month, I was able to get my book, Learn Me Good, up and running on the Kindle, and now I'd love to tell everyone here about it.

I went to private school all my life then worked in the corporate world for several years before becoming a public school teacher. Let me just say, that first year was a literal baptism by fire. I HAD to get it down on paper -- with a bit of embellishment and altered names, of course.

What resulted was Learn Me Good -- now only a dollar on the Kindle!

Here's the back-of-the-book blurb:

Jack Woodson was a thermal design engineer for four years until he was laid off from his job. Now, as a teacher, he faces new challenges. Conference calls have been replaced with parent conferences. Product testing has given way to standardized testing. Instead of business cards, Jack now passes out report cards. The only thing that hasn't changed noticeably is the maturity level of the people surrounding him all day.

Learn Me Good is a hilarious first-person account, inspired by real life experiences. Through a series of emails to Fred Bommerson, his buddy who still works at Heat Pumps Unlimited, Jack chronicles a year-in-the-life of a brand new teacher. With subject lines such as "Irritable Vowel Syndrome," "In math class, no one can hear you scream," and "I love the smell of Lysol in the morning," Jack writes each email with a dash of sarcasm and plenty of irreverent wit.

Learn Me Good has already received 40 reviews on Amazon.com, all of them giving it 4 or 5 stars. I hope that you will check them out, then give my book a try. Ideally, you will enjoy it so much that you will want to add a review of your own.

Please look for "Learn Me Good Infomercial" on YouTube to find a Billy Mays-esque (rest in peace) commercial about the novel.

Thanks for reading!

John Pearson (aka Mister Teacher)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It looks good, so I just bought it.  I appreciate the low price.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Unsolicited opinion----

This book is hysterical, I was laughing so hard that I had to stop reading it on the subway so that I wouldn't miss my stop.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

mlewis, I appreciate YOU taking a chance!  

Scarlet, you are awesome.

And hey, my first two responders are either FROM and/or have an ICON of where I was yesterday!!! 
Scarlet, I donated a copy to the NY Public Library.  I always think of Ghostbusters when I see those two lions, and now my book is there!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Learnmegood said:


> mlewis, I appreciate YOU taking a chance!
> 
> Scarlet, you are awesome.
> 
> ...


*waves*

I'm glad you donated a book to the NYPL, that's great. I guess the attempt to get one to Letterman didn't work out?

I have got to order a paperback copy for a friend, keep forgetting to do that!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Just got my copy.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

A review about the humor in your book is what convinced me to buy it.  Yes, I do live in NYC.  My avatar is from the National Flute Association's facebook page -- they are having the annual convention here in August.

Marti


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'll have to give your book a try. I've taught for 29 years, so I'm sure I'll be laughing while saying, "I could should have written this!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The humor comment is what convinced me as well.  I really love a book that makes me laugh.
deb


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Loved the title of the post.  Love the name of the book.  Love that you wrote about this amazing transition in your life.  You learned good!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone, 

If you like humor, I think you'll find a lot to like in Learn Me Good.  And yeah, Cindy, I'm sure you'll find PLENTY of stories to relate to!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I couldn't resist picking up a copy. $1.00 for a lot of laughs sounds like a bargain to me.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, I have to tell you that as a retired teacher {but 7th grade, not fourth} I read your book laughing aloud at times so much that there were rears in my eyes! Thanks for posting so I can tell you how much I enjoyed it.

Patrisha


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the image link (I meant to post this last night but got distracted!)



You get the award for the best subject I've seen in a long time! I've downloaded a sample.

Betsy


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

It sounds hilarious!  I picked up a copy!  My favorite line is "The only thing that hasn't changed noticeably is the maturity level of the people surrounding him all day. "  LOL!  I think I know that feeling and I am *not* a school-teacher, ha ha!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've taught 2nd grade for 3 years of my 29, and Title I/Chapter I reading (mostly grades k-6, but had jr. high kids in the mix for 5 years, as well)  for 26 years. For the last 19 years, I've coached the school's academic team, so I've worked with high school kids, too. Having covered all the grades, I'm sure I'm going to be thoroughly entertained. I bought the book last night, and am hoping to get to it soon.  Sigh.......So many books, so little time.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

This was the first book that I actually was bookmarking and highlighting so I could show quotes to friends...  "ADHD... I love this new Linkin Park song."

Betsy, take the plunge, get the whole book!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Patrisha -- You had REARS in your eyes  That sounds like a SERIOUS medical malady!!  Please seek treatment right away!!  

Lianna, I daresay there are lines later in the book that are MUCH funnier. 

Thanks so much to everyone for your kind words and support.  I really hope that you enjoy(ed) the book, and I would greatly appreciate an Amazon review and/or clicking on the "humor," "education," and "teaching" tags on the Amazon page!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I bought your book when you offered it over on the Amazon forums.  Enjoyed it very much and also loved the humor.  Am now trying to get my husband to read it.  

Found the stories about the varied students quite interesting and at times they made me a touch sad.  So many of them out there who will never amount to anything.

Learn Me Good was a very good read.  Thank you.

luvshihtzu


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought it! I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Luvs, thanks for liking it, and thanks for being the first to post about it here on the Kindle Boards!

Jenni, please let me know what you think of it!

Also, has anybody checked out my blog or YouTube? The blog is  learnmegood.com  and


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just bought this book. Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Just finished this book! I LOVE it! It was really funny and I was so sad when the school year ended. I really enjoyed all the stories. Loved Esteban


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm so glad you liked it!  The response has been great so far over the past couple of weeks.  People are checking out the book, tagging the categories, and even a few have written nice reviews!  I really appreciate it!

Thank you to everyone who has (so far) helped me reach the 250 sales mark on the Kindle edition of Learn Me Good!!


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

What a cute and funny book!  Really helped me take my mind off of work and relax this weekend.  I was reading and giggling.  I am going to recommend this to a few teachers and fellow cubicle-monkeys I know!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I currently have 49 reviews for Learn Me Good on Amazon.

Anyone want to be the 50th reviewer? 

Thanks!

John


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Just finished.  I thought it was very cute and a great mind relief from the last book I read.  Thanks for sharing it at a great price!!

And I think I was review number 50!! Yay do I win a million dollars in Amazon credit??   Or just a purple chewed up crayon?

Rachel


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Aaack!  Another 1-click!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Rachel,

Thanks for becoming the 50th reviewer!!  Sorry, I have no prize for you other than a hearty THANK YOU! 

Carol, thanks for joining the ranks of readers!

I am thinking about raising the price of LMG next week.  It will have been on sale for a dollar for a month by then.

Thanks to everyone who has been very supportive!

John


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Good morning everyone,

Just wanted to let you know that the Kindle edition of Learn Me Good is now available for $2.49. Thank you to everyone (over 300!!!) who grabbed a copy when it was on sale for a buck -- I have no plans to raise the price any further in the future, so I hope that this will still be considered a bargain.

And thanks especially to everyone who has taken the time to post a review on Amazon or promote it here on the Kindle boards!

John


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

It's been a while since I tooted my own horn here in the Book Bazaar, so I went and dusted off this old thread and bumped it to the top.

Learn Me Good currently has 75 reviews (but is always grateful for more), and is sitting in the number 1 spot in HUMOR on Amazon.com!

Jack Woodson is living and working in Dallas, TX. He has forty children, and all of them have different mothers.

School has been in session here in Texas for about 3 weeks, so now is a perfect time for you to pick up a copy of Learn Me Good in print  or on Kindle for your child's teacher, your loved ones, or yourself, if you're in the mood to laugh!

Thanks,

John Pearson


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I bought this book back in July 2009, shortly after it came out... and it promptly got lost on my Kindle 2. When collections came out, I put it in my memoir section... where it got lost again. When my K3 came, I again ran across it and stuck it the no-more-than-12 "read really soon" list and am FINALLY reading it.

What on Earth took me so long?

John, this is awesome. I'm cracking up, you have a great dry sense of humor and the email format is perfect for what you are doing. Loving this one, my husband is asking what I'm giggling at and he's reading it as well now


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Candy! I'm glad you're enjoying it (and that it finally got moved to a pile where you could find it!), and I'd love to hear what your husband thinks as well, since he also teaches.

Plus, it's good timing because Amazon has just discounted the print version of Learn Me Good  from $11.99 all the way down to $8.63! Now's the best time to grab it!

Thanks,

John


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I enjoyed it!

Maria


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I finished this one and posted reviews... it's in all it's glory over at Amazon

John - thank you for making me laugh, but also touching my heart just a little too, even if you didn't mean to. Very few books make it on my "must read" tag of my blog. Hardly any this year. Yours did. So very well done.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

CandyTX said:


> I finished this one and posted reviews... it's in all it's glory over at Amazon
> 
> John - thank you for making me laugh, but also touching my heart just a little too, even if you didn't mean to. Very few books make it on my "must read" tag of my blog. Hardly any this year. Yours did. So very well done.


Candy, thank you so much, your review has totally made my evening! And I just have to share the whole thing, as it's one of the best reviews I've received in quite a while!!

Here it is (in the hopes other KBers will check it out!):

_edit:  well. no.  Please see Forum Decorum. . . . .Amazon reviews may not be reposted here. . . .see Candy's post above for the link -- Ann _


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

This is in my "too be read" file - but I had to read parts of the review to dh (in hopes that he would also read it if he becomes bored) his response?  Wasnt that the book they talked about on NPR radio?


I dont know?


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

angelmum3 said:


> This is in my "too be read" file - but I had to read parts of the review to dh (in hopes that he would also read it if he becomes bored) his response? Wasnt that the book they talked about on NPR radio?
> 
> I dont know?


Um... I HIGHLY doubt it. I would certainly love to learn of this if it was indeed the case, but I think I would see a spike in sales if it was featured on NPR, and I haven't seen that.

Maybe some day?!?


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Learnmegood said:


> Candy, thank you so much, your review has totally made my evening! And I just have to share the whole thing, as it's one of the best reviews I've received in quite a while!!


You are very welcome and glad I could make your night. It was really very good. Plus you quoted Ghostbusters. I mean, really, THAT made my night. *laughing*


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Learn Me Good has a new cover!!  Thanks to a couple of Kindleboard readers here who sort of kicked my butt into looking into something more "professional."  The old cover was fun, but very amateur, and this new cover definitely sets a better tone while showcasing the level of humor to come.

For anyone who already bought Learn Me Good with the old cover, it's ok.  You now have an "old school" copy.  

For everyone else, please check it out!  You won't be sorry!

Thanks,

John Pearson


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I klicked on your link and I bought your book in July '09.  Shame on me for not getting to it before now.  
I need something funny, and I think your book might be just what I'm looking for.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> I klicked on your link and I bought your book in July '09. Shame on me for not getting to it before now.
> I need something funny, and I think your book might be just what I'm looking for.
> deb


deb, It was a very funny book. I enjoyed it immensely. (I can relate to a lot because of homeschooling the BRATs.. 2 of them are the same age as the kids in the book)

John, I like the new cover. That graphic wasn't originally my favorite, but I really like how it turned out.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I bought the book a long time ago, but am embarrassed to say that I haven't read it yet. I have taught for 31 years, and am sure I'll find many things that are similar to the experiences that I've had. I will put this book at the top of my TBR list. (I just started reading Naked in Death [no Italics w/my iPad], and am hoping I don't get so hooked on the series that I'll feel compelled to read them one after the other.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The new cover looks great!  And Cindy, I can access italics on my iPad?  Are you using Safari?  Anyway, all reports are that this book is great, I'm going to sample it!

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The new cover looks great! And Cindy, I can access italics on my iPad? Are you using Safari? Anyway, all reports are that this book is great, I'm going to sample it!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, Betsy, I am. When I click on the Italics button, nothing happens. My 16 GB iPad was the same way. Guess I should just type in the code. (I tried that a couple of times, and it italicized everything from the point of the first _, although I only had the book's title Italicized. I just checked the code, and I forgot to put the forward slash before the second set of brackets when I typed it. Now I know. I still with the "buttons" would respond. It's probably something in my touch._


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey all, the wife and I were visiting her folks down south, so sorry I haven't replied all day.

Luv, glad you like the "modifications" to the cover!   All the little sayings really do make it better than just a random, detached arm.  hehehe

Betsy, thanks as well for the feedback!

Cindy,  I'd love to hear what you think when you get around to reading it.  Wow, 31 years of teaching?  Man, sometimes I wonder if I'll make it another 31 days!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Learnmegood said:


> Hey all, the wife and I were visiting her folks down south, so sorry I haven't replied all day.
> 
> Luv, glad you like the "modifications" to the cover!  All the little sayings really do make it better than just a random, detached arm. hehehe
> 
> ...


I'll be happy to share my thoughts with you after I read your book. Don't worry about sometimes wondering if you'll make it for another 31 days. I get that feeling every once on awhile, too.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I thought it would be a great time for a little Learn Me Good holiday cheer, so I'm running a promotional giveaway.

I am going to give away 2 copies of Learn Me Good (paperback OR e-version) and a funny T-shirt from my spreadshirt shop.  To win one of these 3 prizes, all you have to do is get somebody to "like" Learn Me Good on Facebook.

Tell your friends and family to like Learn Me Good and to put a comment on the page saying that you referred them. Each time I see that you referred someone, your name goes into the drawing. The more you refer, the more chances you have to win!

I will choose the 3 winners on December 15th. That will give me time to send things in time for Christmas and/or New Year and/or Festivus.

Good luck, and happy referring!

Thanks!

John


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey everyone,

There is still a little over 2 weeks left in the Learn Me Good holiday giveaway, so I invite everyone to come and participate!

Here's the deal -- I am going to give away 2 copies of Learn Me Good (paperback OR e-version) and a funny T-shirt from my spreadshirt shop. To win one of these 3 prizes, all you have to do is get somebody to "like" Learn Me Good on Facebook.

Tell your friends and family to like Learn Me Good and to put a comment on the page saying that you referred them. Each time I see that you referred someone, your name goes into the drawing. The more you refer, the more chances you have to win!

I will choose the 3 winners on December 15th. That will give me time to send things in time for Christmas and/or New Year and/or Festivus.

So far, there are only about 4 people entered into the drawing, so your chances are very good!

Good luck, and happy referring!

John


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

John. . .I merged your latest post with your existing thread. . . .you'll recall that we ask that you have just one thread per book. For your reference, here are our Forum Rules:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I've set the Kindle price of my novel,  Learn Me Good, to only 99 cents through the holidays. Please feel free to take advantage of this sale, and Happy Holidays!

John Pearson


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad I came across your post.  After reading so many great reviews, I've been wanting to download your book. (via Kindleboards, of course)


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Gina, thanks!  I hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Learn Me Good as our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I'm pleased to welcome Learn Me Good as our next KB Book of the Day!


Woo, hoo! Best of luck!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you Harvey, and especially thank you, Scarlet, for sponsoring my sponsorship today!!

I had planned on raising the price of Learn Me Good back up to $2.99 after the 1st of the year, but I have decided to keep it at 99 cents for another day or two for anyone who sees today's KB sponsorship and decides to check it out.

Here's part of a recent review, from KB's own Syria Says:

Learn Me Good was practically impossible to put down, hilarious and pretty inspiring. Just when I was fairly certain that our public school systems were full of teachers that don't care and are just focused on standardized testing, Mr. Pearson proves that there are at least a couple who strive to go beyond the dreaded test. There were numerous times when I threatened to spit water out onto my keyboard when reading it. ("Yes, Generic Student?")

I hope that Learn Me Good is the first in a series of hilarious school year stories. I could read these for DAYS. Or, if not a series, at least it will be the first of many great books to come from the very talented Mr. John Pearson.

Anyone with a child, anyone who works with children or has worked with children in the past or is planning on working with children in the future or, heck, anyone who can read at nearly any level, should read Learn Me Good! There is simply a lack of any good reasons not to read it!

Thanks in advance to everyone who gives me a shot! Oh, and please be sure to join my facebook page for a daily laugh at http://www.facebook.com/learnmegood

John


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Just finished this one.  Indeed, it's adorable!!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

One of my faves from my reads in 2010... well worth the $3... $1 is a no brainer..


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Aaaahh Madeline, you must be the one I should thank for my latest Amazon review!  Thank you very much for taking the time to write that!  I'm glad you enjoyed it!

Candy, as always, you are too kind.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm enjoying a nice day off from school due to bad weather, so I put up  another rough draft sneak peek chapter from Learn Me Gooder!  Please check it out and be sure to let me know what you think!

Thanks,

John


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Learnmegood said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm enjoying a nice day off from school due to bad weather, so I put up  another rough draft sneak peek chapter from Learn Me Gooder!  Please check it out and be sure to let me know what you think!
> 
> ...


darn... link no work....


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Really? It's working for me. Let me try just pasting it in here:

http://learnmegood2.blogspot.com/2011/02/happy-february-and-snow-day.html

And if that still doesn't work, just go to learnmegood.com -- it's the newest post.

John


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"my students can beat up your students..."


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey all,

Learn Me Good has been sitting at 99 reviews on Amazon for a while now. Doesn't anybody want to be the one that puts up the 100th review?? 

http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Me-Good-ebook/dp/B002C75GXK/


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

I have reduced the price of Learn Me Good to only 99 cents (US; 86 pence in UK) through June 2nd.  That's the last day of classes, so it's a perfect time to have an end-of-year sale.  Come enjoy the savings! 

John


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Learn Me Good is now on sale for the foreseeable future at 99 cents.  Hopefully, this will kick me into gear to get Part 2 published soon!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Learn Me Good is FREE on the Kindle today through Wednesday.  Please be sure to grab a copy!

Thanks,

John


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Today is my birthday, so I'm setting Learn Me Good to free for the next two days! Please grab a copy and pass on the news!

Thanks!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

My first book, Learn Me Good, is FREE today and tomorrow!  I hope you will check it out, if you are looking for a laugh!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Since summer vacation is officially coming to a close for us teachers down here in Texas, I am holding a big end of summer giveaway! In conjunction, I am setting the Kindle prices of both Learn Me Good and Learn Me Gooder on sale to only 99 cents!

The contest and sale will go from Monday, August 19th through Wednesday, August 21 (and a few hours on Sunday, if you read this early). There are plenty of ways to gain multiple entries into the contest, so please check out all of the details on my blog.

And please feel free to spread the news far and wide!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Learnmegood said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Since summer vacation is officially coming to a close for us teachers down here in Texas, I am holding a big end of summer giveaway! In conjunction, I am setting the Kindle prices of both Learn Me Good and Learn Me Gooder on sale to only 99 cents!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the chance to buy your book at a great price, as well as for the chance to win an Amazon g.c. I'm starting my 34th year of teaching elementary students today, and I'm sure you aren't surprised to learn that parts of your book, _Learn Me Good,_ parallel my teaching experiences. Have a wonderful school year!

I just bought your book through my daughter Megan's account, as we share the account.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome, Cindy, and thank you!  Best of luck to you with this school year!  Where are you teaching?  Here in Texas, the kids don't come back til next week, but this week is teacher inservice. And last week was new teacher orientation. I'm changing districts this year, so I'm a new teacher!  From the sounds of it, my world is going to be COMPLETELY different!  I might have to call my next book Teach Me Well!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Learnmegood said:


> Awesome, Cindy, and thank you! Best of luck to you with this school year! Where are you teaching? Here in Texas, the kids don't come back til next week, but this week is teacher inservice. And last week was new teacher orientation. I'm changing districts this year, so I'm a new teacher! From the sounds of it, my world is going to be COMPLETELY different! I might have to call my next book Teach Me Well!


I'm in rural Missouri. We had our inservices last week, and the kids started today. Thanks for the good wishes. I hope you have a wonderful year, too, and I'll be keeping an eye out for _Teach Me Well_.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey everyone, my very first book, Learn Me Good is free today and tomorrow (12/29 and 12/30) for the Kindle. Please check it out and have a laugh.

Jack Woodson was a thermal design engineer for four years until he was laid off from his job. Now, as a teacher, he faces new challenges. Conference calls have been replaced with parent conferences. Product testing has given way to standardized testing. Instead of business cards, Jack now passes out report cards. The only thing that hasn't changed noticeably is the maturity level of the people surrounding him all day. Learn Me Good is a hilarious first-person account, inspired by real life experiences. Through a series of emails to Fred Bommerson, his buddy who still works at Heat Pumps Unlimited, Jack chronicles a year-in-the-life of a brand new teacher. With subject lines such as "Irritable Vowel Syndrome," "In math class, no one can hear you scream," and "I love the smell of Lysol in the morning," Jack writes each email with a dash of sarcasm and plenty of irreverent wit.

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

You were featured at ohfb yesterday.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I started reading this book last night.  If one values their devices,  do not drink anything while reading.    The stories are hilarious.    I highly recommend this book.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Howdy everyone,

I made a promise over on my Facebook page that once we reached 1,560 Likes, I'd make Learn Me Good free for a day. And it just so happens to be the first day of school! At least in my neck of the words.

So, LMG will be free for the Kindle tomorrow, August 24th. If you haven't already read it, please check it out! And if you have, check out the sequel, Learn Me Gooder!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey everyone, my two school-related humor books, Learn Me Good and Learn Me Gooder have been marked down to only $1.99 for today and tomorrow (6/21 and 6/22). Please check them out and have a laugh.

Learn Me Good:
Jack Woodson was a thermal design engineer for four years until he was laid off from his job. Now, as a teacher, he faces new challenges. Conference calls have been replaced with parent conferences. Product testing has given way to standardized testing. Instead of business cards, Jack now passes out report cards. The only thing that hasn't changed noticeably is the maturity level of the people surrounding him all day. Learn Me Good is a hilarious first-person account, inspired by real life experiences. Through a series of emails to Fred Bommerson, his buddy who still works at Heat Pumps Unlimited, Jack chronicles a year-in-the-life of a brand new teacher. With subject lines such as "Irritable Vowel Syndrome," "In math class, no one can hear you scream," and "I love the smell of Lysol in the morning," Jack writes each email with a dash of sarcasm and plenty of irreverent wit.

Learn Me Gooder:
In this sequel to Learn Me Good, Jack Woodson (no longer a green behind the ears teacher) returns to recount another school year's worth of challenges, triumphs, and mishaps with a brand new cast of wild and crazy students. Six years have passed, and this time around, Jack gets a talking monkey sidekick, a beautiful love interest, and a top-secret undercover CIA assignment to Uranus. (Well, ONE of those things is true, anyway). There are witty quotes, riotous stories, and more twists and turns than M. Night Shyamalan's small intestine. Through email correspondence with Fred Bommerson, Jack talks about PTA fundraisers gone awry, unnatural food chains, and how any action can be made acceptable as long as "it's for science." With subject lines such as "Diarrhea of a Wimpy Kid," "Green Eggs and Math," and "Houston, we have a word problem," it's perfect for reading in small chunks or one long session.


----------

